# Child care/ Aged care/ Pathology job opportunities



## Josie Vo (Aug 8, 2013)

Full-time/part-time positions. No age limit. 20-40$ per hour.
Students need to complete a training program before the commencement of work. While studying, students may apply for Centrelink study support.
After training, you will recieve a certificate III and we gurantee 100% for job placement. Otherwise, a full refund will be made to you.

We provide: Child care ($200, 17weeks, 1 day/week), Aged care ($400, 17 weeks, 2 days per week) and Pathology ($500, 25 weeks, 2 days/week).

If you are citizens/PR and not hold any certificate higher than certificate III, you are eligible to apply.

Just contact me Josie Vo (Astep Group) 0413 558 905 at Suite 215/635 Waverley Road, Glen Waverley, VIC 3150 for further information.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Good morning 

I wonder if these government funds are still available for PR holder.

Thank you


----------



## anj (Jun 19, 2015)

do the training companies with whom u study help to get a job ? is it available in perth as well..


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Can anyone reply with some information


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cleverodra said:


> Can anyone reply with some information


Did you not notice that the OP is nearly 2 years old!!


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

I did, however, I wanted to know if this government fund was still available today 

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cleverodra said:


> I did, however, I wanted to know if this government fund was still available today
> 
> Thanks


I doubt it, most funding is on a yearly basis. The new financial year starts next week, so maybe something might come up. When do you plan on arriving.?


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

I duly appreciate your help.
I hope you arrive by January or February.
I'm keeping a mindful eye on everything that is taking place in OZ, and on my state sponsorship state.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

If you are registered with Centrelink and hold PR status, then funding is available. Otherwise you will need to pay the course fees.....and do not fall for the ''We will guarantee you a job'' stuff.....

Besides you will need to hold a Driver's Licence from whatever State you live in...and it's also available as Certificate 2 - Community Care which offers a bit more diversity...


----------

